# Best way to teach



## D2n6y (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi everyone I'm hoping for some advice, I'm new to owning a cocktail and I would like some good advice on how to approach my cocktail and get him use to me when I'm trying to give him treats through the cage, eventually I want him out and happy to be on my hand/shoulder. 

When I go near his cage he will move to the other side. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## LeahB (May 25, 2016)

Hi. Start by talking and whistling to him a lot. See what he responds to and try to get a dialog going. Also, put a "treat cup" in his cage. The idea is that he learns that you coming close means he gets something tasty. At first, move away after you put the treat in. Eventually, he will come and eat the treat with you nearby. When you think he is ready, you can hold something like a piece of millet just above the treat cup. 

The idea is to move at his pace. You want him to be truly comfortable around you, not just tolerate your presence. It's best to do several short training sessions a day and try to end while he's still comfortable.

While this is going on, you still need to clean his cage etc. Do that matter of factly. Try to keep you movements slow. He will be alarmed, but try to keep it at a minimum. Leave him a small treat when you are done. ;-)


----------



## silpugs (Oct 27, 2016)

*socialize him*

I would have started immediately with putting your hand in the cage and getting him/her to go on your finger ( say UP). Then once he is adjusted to that, you can give him a seed to take from your hand. They have to be comfortable with you. They are very social birds so this should not be hard. Keep us posted.


----------

